
ZFS on LUKS in Ubuntu 16 - arno1
https://nixaid.com/zfs-on-luks-ubuntu-16/
======
janwh
> I have used lz4 compression as it has high performance and data
> deduplication dedup=on to save space.

Nice writeup but IMHO it's wrong to assume enabling dedup will make sense
under any circumstance, especially regarding the performance drawbacks on
systems that can't handle it. It might deserve a little more consideration
than just setting it on by default in a somewhat copy-pasteable command.
Oracle published a nifty guide on how to proceed with dedup:

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/servers-
storage-a...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/servers-storage-
admin/o11-113-size-zfs-dedup-1354231.html)

~~~
arno1
Thank you, @janwh! I have added a warning to my write-up and have also
updated/shuffled some sections around to get it a better shape :-)

